# Green tinted wood (besides Poplar)?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I am kicking around an idea for a wood /stained glass lamp to test out my new router table (once it‘s done). I will use my favorite color of stained glass which is green. Is there a wood out there that has a green tint besides Poplar? I’ve worked with Poplar and it’s easily available so I will most likely end up using it. But I’m just wondering if I have some other options. 

THANKS!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

How about making your life simple? Use the wood for the grain pattern you want and apply one of the newer colored stains. Minwax is one source, they can be tinted many colors. Check them out.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

ya that's an idea too. I like the natural look of great Poplar heart wood. But I hear it will brown with time?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Nickbee said:


> ya that's an idea too. I like the natural look of great Poplar heart wood. But I hear it will brown with time?



Yes it will.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

This is some stuff I picked up for a current project (Poplar from Lowes). I was going to use similar stuff for this lamp..


----------

